# importare una sega



## Maria_del_Valle

Hola...acabo de ver una peli donde cada vez que decían " me importa un comino" decían "non me ne importa una sega". He mirado en el diccionario y me viene la palabra _sega_ como _sierra; y no entiendo cómo pueden decir "no me importa una sierra" Gracias_


----------



## nosebleed

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Hola...acabo de ver una peli donde cada vez que decían " me importa un comino" decían "non me ne importa una sega". He mirado en el diccionario y me viene la palabra _sega_ como _sierra; y no entiendo cómo pueden decir "no me importa una sierra" Gracias_



Por la misma razón que vosotros decís _comino...

_Es una expresión, una frase hecha, y hay que tomarla así, sin más explicaciones...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

No quería decirlo para no parecer muy vulgar, el último significado que me pone en el diccionario es "masturbación"; ¿podría decirse entonces "no me importa una _*paja*"?_


----------



## nosebleed

Efectivamente _sega _es también una manera vulgar de referirse a la masturbación masculina. Pero no hay traducción literal en español, o sea, más bien no hay que ponerse este problema.

Es como si yo quisiera traducir "non me ne importa un cumino"...en italiano no tendría sentido...¿me explico?


----------



## chlapec

Ahora bien, manteniendo el tono, en español se puede decir "me importa un carajo/una mierda" (disculpad las expresiones)


----------



## traduttrice81

Chlapac, io tambien pensaba en "me importa un carajo"  que es bastante vulgar... Asi que non me ne importa una sega podria ir bien, pero ya sabemos que tenemos un monton de expresiones mas...


----------



## krolaina

En plan fino también tenemos "me importa un pimiento"...y creo que en este caso en italiano sería con "fico secco", no?


----------



## nosebleed

krolaina said:


> En plan fino también tenemos "me importa un pimiento"...y creo que en este caso en italiano sería con "fico sec*c*o", no?



Sí, sería una traducción apropiada.


----------



## Azzurra

Senza voler andare fuori discussione (se così fosse, prego i moderatori di cancellare tranquillamente il post) "importare una sega" è molto connotato regionalmente in italiano, no? Azzarderei toscano... (qualche toscano che può confermare o smentire?) Mi domandavo se "importar un comino" fosse più standard in spagnolo di quanto non lo sia la traduzione italiana fatta nel film... Domanda contorta forse...


----------



## Antpax

Azzurra said:


> Senza voler andare fuori discussione (se così fosse, prego i moderatori di cancellare tranquillamente il post) "importare una sega" è molto connotato regionalmente in italiano, no? Azzarderei toscano... (qualche toscano che può confermare o smentire?) Mi domandavo se "importar un comino" fosse più standard in spagnolo di quanto non lo sia la traduzione italiana fatta nel film... Domanda contorta forse...


 
Ciao Azzurra,

Sí, "importar un comino" es común para toda España, en el resto de países no lo sé.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Sue.it

Una "sega" (paja) es algo poco importante, por lo tanto "Non mi importa una sega" significa "Ni me va ni me viene" en modo vulgar:"Importa un cojon"...


----------



## gatogab

*"importar un comino"* sentito anche in latinoamerica.
*" m'importa una sega"* sentito da queste parti, Salento, Puglia e dappertutto.
Per me, 'm'importa una sega' ha delle connotazioni volgari simili a 'me importa un carajo', anche se la traduzione letterale è un'altra.
Ma questo è stato già discusso.
gatogab
PD. spero tanto che la nostra Tradu81 faccia qualcosa per evitare tutti questi richiami, che stanno diventando fastidiosi.


----------



## la italianilla

krolaina said:


> En plan fino también tenemos "me importa un pimiento"...y creo que en este caso en italiano sería con "fico secco", no?



Difatti..."non m'importa un fico secco" è sicuramente più dolce rispetto a "non m'importa una sega". 
"Non m'importa una sega"  è certamente più forte e per me potrebbe denotare un po' di rabbia in più, ma non necessariamente per tutti.

PS: c'è ancora qualche italiano che usa l'espressione "non mi importa un fico secco"? Secondo me non è più gettonata come una volta, forse è stata sostituita con "non me ne frega un tubo"...piccolo parere personale, ovviamente.

EDIT: mi son ricordata di questa discussione.
Pensate ci sia qualche espressione che potrebbe andar bene come possibile traduzione?


----------



## Aback

Penso che certe volte si scelgano determinate parole perché anche solo pronunciarle provoca una certa dose di liberazione nell'enunciatore.

In questo contesto, la parola "sega", con la S dura e la G in mezzo che divide le due vocali, rende bene l'idea, anche se semanticamente non vuol dire proprio nulla.


----------



## gatogab

Sue.it said:


> Una "sega" (paja) es algo poco importante


----------

